# M. balfouri spiderling setup?



## bloodred1889 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi.
I just received 2 m.balfouri spiderlings from the spider shop and am having a little trouble with there care, im fine with adult baboons nd pet holes but at this size its different.. for me anyway.

can someone maybe post a picture of how theres looks?
or any tips would be great, not having much luck with substrate good for tiny burrows


----------



## Lizardman905 (Nov 10, 2013)

Keep the humidity around 60%(only for slings) and let it dry out(40% or so) then mist again. I use Eco earth for my guy. He didn't burrow but he made a tunnel around the edge of his tank going all the way around.

---------- Post added 11-10-2013 at 01:53 PM ----------

That's just what I do for mine.


----------



## bloodred1889 (Nov 10, 2013)

thanks lizardman every info helps, whats ecoearth though?


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Nov 10, 2013)

Just dirt haha.


----------



## Lizardman905 (Nov 10, 2013)

It's a brand of dirt(that felt really weird typing that). Another name is plantation soil. If your local petstore has a reptile section it should be there.

---------- Post added 11-10-2013 at 02:11 PM ----------

You could also take dirt from outside and bake it for 10-15 minutes to kill off the bacteria and use that.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 10, 2013)

bloodred1889 said:


> thanks lizardman every info helps, whats ecoearth though?


I just learned this myself. EcoEarth is NOT dirt (ie soil, earth etc) guys. It's cocofiber http://zoomed.com/db/products/EntryDetail.php?EntryID=231&DatabaseID=2&SearchID=5


----------



## Lizardman905 (Nov 10, 2013)

viper69 said:


> I just learned this myself. EcoEarth is NOT dirt (ie soil, earth etc) guys. It's cocofiber http://zoomed.com/db/products/EntryDetail.php?EntryID=231&DatabaseID=2&SearchID=5


Cool I didn't know that!


----------



## viper69 (Nov 10, 2013)

bloodred1889 said:


> Hi.
> I just received 2 m.balfouri spiderlings from the spider shop and am having a little trouble with there care, im fine with adult baboons nd pet holes but at this size its different.. for me anyway.
> 
> can someone maybe post a picture of how theres looks?
> or any tips would be great, not having much luck with substrate good for tiny burrows


Check this link out. This guy has a very beautiful setup, it's communal, but it should give you an idea, as he has spiderlings/subadults/adults all housed. His terrarium looks very much like Socotra Island

http://www.tarantulas.co.za/forum/m...opus-balfouri-communal?limitstart=0&start=180


----------

